# M-Audio Oxygen 88 vs. Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88



## FrenchTubist (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi!
I'm looking for a master keyboard with 88 keys, weighted and with a very good piano touch. I'm tempted by these two models:

M-Audio Oxygen 88
Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88

Which one would you recommend for my MIDI productions, or do you have any other master keyboard to recommend?
Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Divico (Jul 22, 2018)

Some of the MAudio stuff suffers from connection losses. Not sure if the Oxigen 88 is affected. Better check this.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jul 22, 2018)

I have an S88 and I love it. One caveat: look at the plug ins you have and see how many of them are NKS compatible. I feel like you’ll get much more out of it if you can take advantage of Komplete Kontrol. I’m lucky, about 70% of my plug ins are NKS ready.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jul 22, 2018)

I've had an Oxygen 88 for about 6 years, and sometimes there are connection problems with Cubase. They used to happen quite often before, but not for a long time after I updated to Windows 10. Weight on the keys is quite good, not perfect of course. A bit heavier than a real piano. Oxygen 88 is quite big and heavy. It's 5cm taller than Nektar's 88 key keyboard. S88 is quite big too, but much lighter than Oxygen 88.

I might replace the Oxygen with a Doepfer in the future, but I need to save money .


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 14, 2018)

Has anyone tried the new Komplete Kontrol S88? Or, at least, what do old version users think about the fatar keyboard? Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## FrenchTubist (Sep 17, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> Has anyone tried the new Komplete Kontrol S88? Or, at least, what do old version users think about the fatar keyboard? Thanks for your opinion!


Hi Grégory,
I bought the S88 with the Komplete ultimate library and more I use it, more I like it. The fatar keyboard does the job. It's not a concert piano for sure but it is well weighted. If you're a piano player, you will enjoy it. For the price it absolutely worth it. 
The integration with the Komplete Kontrolle is automatically done. So it's really helpful. The same hjthi with kontakt, Reaktor, Massive... 
The only annoying thing happen when I use the keyboard with Finale. The keyboard works fine but the sound libraries it's another Story... I will try with Sibelius next week.
I used the keyboard with studio one and it works great too....


----------



## Sami (Sep 18, 2018)

Long-time user of the old S88 and going to switch to the new one immediately (already pre-ordered). I find Komplete Kontrol a fantastic tool to be honest.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Sep 21, 2018)

Has anybody seen one of the new S88 Mk2 models? From the ad copy it sounds like it has a traditional full hammer action, just like a "real" piano. Do I have that right?

I've got a S61 Mk2. It has a weighty synth feel, but not hammer action. I like it, although I question the value of the screens and the long hours it can take to update the audio clips. I do like the color coded key lights, although they aren't often positioned well with only 61 keys.

I've gotten into playing with a soft touch, not sure I want to go back to a heavier feel with my aging finger joints. And somehow hammer action seems inappropriate for strings and other non-percussive instruments. But maybe something with a touch that was more spinet-like than Model D would work for me.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 21, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Has anybody seen one of the new S88 Mk2 models? From the ad copy it sounds like it has a traditional full hammer action, just like a "real" piano. Do I have that right?
> 
> I've got a S61 Mk2. It has a weighty synth feel, but not hammer action. I like it, although I question the value of the screens and the long hours it can take to update the audio clips. I do like the color coded key lights, although they aren't often positioned well with only 61 keys.
> 
> I've gotten into playing with a soft touch, not sure I want to go back to a heavier feel with my aging finger joints. And somehow hammer action seems inappropriate for strings and other non-percussive instruments. But maybe something with a touch that was more spinet-like than Model D would work for me.


Correct on the fully weighted Hammer action keys. But so was previous generation of S88's


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 21, 2018)

There is a Native Session in Paris the 26th of September (the eve of the official release), where I've been told there would be all the new keyboards to test. I will certainly revert to you with my opinion then, but please note I'm not a true piano player so may I'll find it good when it's just "meh"


----------



## ratherbirds (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi,
I read somewhere that the s88's old keyboard was getting a bit noisy over time.
But on the S88 MK2, there's a "memory foam band". Is this THE SOLUTION?


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 21, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> Hi,
> I read somewhere that the s88's old keyboard was getting a bit noisy over time.
> But on the S88 MK2, there's a "memory foam band". Is this THE SOLUTION?



Here in English for those of you who don't speak French (what a shame ).

Edit: so weird the _tutoiement_ in their French marketing slang


----------



## ratherbirds (Sep 21, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> Here in English for those of you who don't speak French (what a shame ).
> 
> Edit: so weird the _tutoiement_ in their French marketing slang


----------



## jules (Sep 22, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> Edit: so weird the _tutoiement_ in their French marketing slang


Yes, this is absolutely awfull !


----------



## jules (Sep 22, 2018)

Divico said:


> Some of the MAudio stuff suffers from connection losses. Not sure if the Oxigen 88 is affected. Better check this.


Yes, it is (sparingly) affected. But you can use the midi connection to circumvent the problem (if you have midi ports on your audio card/computer).


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 29, 2019)

sekkosiki said:


> I've had an Oxygen 88 for about 6 years, and sometimes there are connection problems with Cubase. They used to happen quite often before, but not for a long time after I updated to Windows 10. Weight on the keys is quite good, not perfect of course. A bit heavier than a real piano. Oxygen 88 is quite big and heavy. *It's 5cm taller than Nektar's 88 key keyboard*. S88 is quite big too, but much lighter than Oxygen 88.
> 
> I might replace the Oxygen with a Doepfer in the future, but I need to save money .



Old post but damn, I've found an oxygen 88 going for a decent price and was ready to drop on it until I read this! The Nektar currently struggles to fit under my current desk!


----------



## FrenchTubist (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Just for the info I bought an old S88 and I'm very happy with it... Just a little bit noisy but the light Guide ist a very helpful tool! I tried the mk2 version but I find the first version more simple and practical.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 29, 2019)

ratherbirds said:


> Hi,
> I read somewhere that the s88's old keyboard was getting a bit noisy over time.
> But on the S88 MK2, there's a "memory foam band". Is this THE SOLUTION?


That's good to know BECAUSE I sold my S88 within 6 months it was so NOISEY. The concept and light bridge is really good just hated the 'feel' and clunky keybed sound. Hopefully they can up their game in this regard.

One other negative is that it will not work across your network to slave machines. :(


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 29, 2019)

ratherbirds said:


> I read somewhere that the s88's old keyboard was getting a bit noisy over time.


I also had a clunky sound develop within the first year. I stopped using it and now it's collecting dust. Like Rob, I didn't much like the feel either.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 29, 2019)

agarner32 said:


> I also had a clunky sound develop within the first year. I stopped using it and now it's collecting dust. Like Rob, I didn't much like the feel either.


Be nice to hear from the NEW model if they sorted out these issues. At the price points of a little more than a grand (usd) on this latest model - I'd say a 'band aid' was used. :( I wonder how many besides me would pay an extra 500-700 for a 'pro' level keybed?


----------

